# Pulleys and wiper motors



## Christmasnut (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello to all. Any help would be appreciated

I am new to motorized displays. Built an 8 ft Ferris wheel and bought some wiper motors from monster guts. 

Need a pulley to,mount to the wiper motor arm I guess and another one with n opening of 1 3/8. Inch opening for the shaft of the wheel. Any ideas where to buy these?

Or any suggestions as to how to make the wheel turn?

Thanks

Christmasnut


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out McMaster-Carr at http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Just some random advice which may or may not apply to your design. I built a column peeper using a wiper motor and a pulley. I used para cord and found it frayed over time and stretched. I ended up switching to steel cable used to hang pictures.


----------

